# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  [Swing] fermer une fenetre enfant avec un bouton.

## TheSeb

Bonsoir, 

Je cherche a savoir comment fermer une fenetre enfant (Jframe).
System.exit.(0) quitte tout donc cela ne vas pas.
Et setVisible(false) cela ne fait que cacher la fenetre.

----------


## fabs0028

Salut,
je ne suis pas bien certain mais je crois que la methode dispose() est faite pour fermer la fenetre ... A verifier en tout cas .

----------


## rozwel

Je confirme c'est bien dispose qui permet de faire a...

Bien que comme c'est indiqu dans la doc, techniquement ta fentre n'est pas dfinitivement perdue. Les ressources sont juste libres mais rien ne t'empche de la rafficher plus tard. Si tu veux vraiment la dtruire purement et simplement, il faut aussi l'enlever du conteneur parent avec remove et dtruire toute rfrence  la fentre enfant, comme a au prochain passage du garbage collector, hop zou ya plus !

Bon courage @+++

----------


## freepon

Salut, 

Un peu tardif, mais a peut toujours aider.

J'ai eu  faire  ce problme, il faut changer



```
setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
```

en 



```
setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
```

Exemple de classe avec une option DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE :



```

```

Si on appelle de notre programme la classe ExampleDispose ci dessus, a marche.



```

```

----------

